# October 2020 Civil PE Construction Exam thoughts



## Tanner94 (Oct 25, 2020)

What did people think of the Civil PE exam that was held on October 25? Particularly pertaining to construction depth. This was my first time taking the exam and I thought it was brutal. I studied my tail off and completed over 1,000 practice problems, but many of the problems on the actual exam seemed off landish and much more difficult than practice exams. I'm just curious to see how others feel about the morning session and the construction afternoon session. As always, anyone responding to this please do NOT include any specific exam information such as questions or information that should not be mentioned on this forum.


----------



## martinv (Oct 25, 2020)

Personally, I thought that the morning sessions was way harder than the Construction PM part. I felt like there were 15+ concept questions in the morning that are more difficult to prepare/predict and more about finding the right answer in your notes. For me, those kind of questions do not prove if you are a suitable PE or not, but okay, I am not the comittee of the NCEES

Nevertheless, I agree that there were 3 questions on the PM Construction section that were a complete bloodbath. All in all, I hope to get around 25-28 in the AM and around 28-30 in the PM. But we'll see. Now it is time to wait!


----------



## A V (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi, it was my first time. Had construction depth. feel like the exam wasn't close as what the rest of the prep materials were focusing on. Morning was more conceptual and afternoon was like complete out of the chart. Now i am really confused that how to study for the next time.!!!! 

If someone could show me these questions that we had on the exam, I wouldn't even close to guess that this is the PE exam. it was more like fifth grade test with bunch of wording in it. But if the board thinks this is the right scale to check our knowledge then what else we can do.

 Hope we all did better than what we think. 

fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tanner94 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanner94 said:


> What did people think of the Civil PE exam that was held on October 25? Particularly pertaining to construction depth. This was my first time taking the exam and I thought it was brutal. I studied my tail off and completed over 1,000 practice problems, but many of the problems on the actual exam seemed off landish and much more difficult than practice exams. I'm just curious to see how others feel about the morning session and the construction afternoon session. As always, anyone responding to this please do NOT include any specific exam information such as questions or information that should not be mentioned on this forum.


I found out I passed! Definitely get like I was going to be taking the exam again when I walked out thought honestly


----------



## Success_PE (Jan 17, 2021)

Tanner94 said:


> What did people think of the Civil PE exam that was held on October 25? Particularly pertaining to construction depth. This was my first time taking the exam and I thought it was brutal. I studied my tail off and completed over 1,000 practice problems, but many of the problems on the actual exam seemed off landish and much more difficult than practice exams. I'm just curious to see how others feel about the morning session and the construction afternoon session. As always, anyone responding to this please do NOT include any specific exam information such as questions or information that should not be mentioned on this forum.


----------



## Success_PE (Jan 17, 2021)

To me, the afternoon was quite tricky. I believe the morning session must have helped me passing the exam. I took EETUSA classes and had practiced about 1000 problems. Couldn't have done with their help.


----------

